# [solved] Перестал работать драйвер nvidia

## QuuNg9o

Извините, забыл поздороваться.

После очередного обновления перестало работать почти всё что использует видеокарту.

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.138-r1

VGA compatible controller                                                       

GF116 [GeForce GTX 550 Ti]                                                      

NVIDIA Corporation                                                              

driver nvidia

Я связываю поломку с установкой media-libs/libglvnd

Если на форуме есть люди знакомые с вопросом, отзовитесь пожалуйста. Что требуется от меня для решения проблемы?

#############

Судя по множеству ответов это ни кому не интересно. Всем спасибо, решил самостоятельно.

----------

